# Which Enneagram type is the most vengeful?



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Before anyone screams out 8, I've seen some malicious 2's, 3's, 4's, CP6's, 7's. *You can only pick one*​ and feel free to add wings and variants. Thanks for playing


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Fuck this is hard. I've got to say though, the judgment and wrath of a type 1 can be quite frightening. I can be quite malicious, too. Holy fuck, the 8s I know are the least malicious people I know besides a couple of 9s. I do know one 9 who is quite... vengeful and bitter. I could squash her with my thumb though  I know a vengeful 4, too... hmmmm...

Chalk up a vote for 1 on my part. I know two of them who like to bring others to "justice"  lol. I'm glad to be on their good sides, I'll say that much.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Unhealthy Threes can become seriously narcissistic and thus fantasizing about getting revenge for past mistreatments, so I'm gonna go with them.
For the wing, I would go with 3w4 since they are less preoccupied with being liked by everyone (I'm a 3w4, and I often think that it's better to be hated than mocked) as 3w2 do... however, I can see why a 3w2 could become vengeful at someone who does not appreciate him/her. As for the variant, I'd say social or sexual.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

It is hard, it's why I'm still thinking of my answer . I never thought about 1's, my mother is a 1 and she can have quite the temper when provoked, but she's not very vengeful. Her logic trumps her feelings for revenge. She is often sorry after her outbursts but she's the only 1 I know.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

The reactive types are commonly known as vengeful (4s,6s,8s), but of course others are, sometimes even more, vengeful that them, for example 3s, 2s and 1s... (7s? 9s? 5s?)

My vote is for 6s, because personally I know some 6s that are vengeful. I don't think it depends on the PH vs CP thing, but CP are more common. (The ones I know are in someway counterphobic, but not really_ confronting fears directly) _Note that I can't really discern between phobia and counterphobia. It's too black vs white for me and I find it pretty fuzzy.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

NingenExp said:


> The reactive types are commonly known as vengeful (4s,6s,8s), but of course others are, sometimes even more, vengeful that them, for example 3s, 2s and 1s... (7s? 9s? 5s?)
> 
> My vote is for 6s, because personally I know some 6s that are vengeful. I don't think it depends on the PH vs CP thing, but CP are more common. (The ones I know are in someway counterphobic, but not really_ confronting fears directly) _Note that I can't really discern between phobia and counterphobia. It's too black vs white for me and I find it pretty fuzzy.


I kind of agree, I think CP 6w5 could do some serious damage but often don't because fear of the ramifications and the guilt. 

3's can be extremely calculating and efficient in their revenge. Also when 6's are unhealthy they can turn into 3's correct?


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah I imagine the reactive types would be the most vengeful. I'm thinking a cp type 6 or a really bad 8 could fit the bill the most. Then again I could also see a dark 2 going off the deep end as well. I imagine the 3 would get over it (isn't one of the things relative to 3's that they get over feelings quickly because it messes up their focus?). 9's by nature hate conflict and want to find inner peace. Same with 7's they would probably want to escape from their issues.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> 3's can be extremely calculating and efficient in their revenge. Also when 6's are unhealthy they can turn into 3's correct?


Exactly, unhealthy Sixes can become vengeful, untrustworthy and betraying like unhealthy Threes, since the growth order is 3>6>9>3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1s, though it's under the guise of "justice".

I'd say
1s>6s(both phobic and counterphobic)>8s>4s>2s>7w8s


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay I'm breaking my rules by picking two and changing my mind after doing more research.

Unhealthy 3w4's and unhealthy 8w7s SX/SP/SO I think 8w7 may be 1st place.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I can honestly see every single type being extremely vengeful in some way. I'll just go with 8w7, though. The few I know seem to revel in petty things like that.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I think 8s would be the least likely to shy away from violence if angry, and I don't think most are willing to just let people do them wrong and not pay any consequence. I vote 8.

1s will think themselves out of it, and will shy away from such undesirable feelings being acted upon completely, it's part of the control thing they got going on. I could see a 1 not ever warming up to people and holding a grudge because they think someone is trash. Hell, I've done it to people on this forum.

3s are really focused on themselves. If you bruise their ego badly enough they can hurt you and try to play it off as something else. I think they're big on not getting in trouble for such things to follow through with harsh vengeance. Beat them in their area of care they become very much like this. I remember Michael Jordan forcing Isaiah Thomas off the Dream Team as part of his little grudge, very vengeful. The Pistons were quite the headache to MJ and the Bulls in those days.

2s can be drama-heavy and hold a grudge. I think ultimately they don't have the will to get dirty and do something awful to someone out of vengeance though.

6 will probably act in a similar fashion to an 8 when done wrong sometimes, but I agree with others that they will hold themselves back due to fearing repercussions.

5s probably find logic to let stuff go, and move on.

Idk about Fours. I don't know one in person to get inside their heads. I'm sure they can hold a grudge, but uncertain how involved with the group they can be to be similar to a 2 in playing the drama game. Violence, I've never taken this type as violence-friendly, but don't know.

7s emphasize the future too much to hold grudges too tightly to be stronger than others in this area.

9s, no. You have to really push them to get an openly angry reaction out of them, and that isn't even vengeful by nature but maybe scorned, if that makes sense.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

When I read up on each one in their most unhealthy state it boiled down to 3's (who can become narcissists) and 8's (who can become straight up sociopaths). A lot of the other types would mostly harm themselves. For example, I could see a 6 going into a rage, doing horrible things then possibly killing themselves, it all depends on the person obviously.

I think a narcissist can be easily duped once it's caught on, a sociopath on the other hand cannot (well a smart one anyway). I also agree that every type if provoked enough can do horrible things but 8w7 is the person I wouldn't want on my bad side. My daughter is an 8w7 and while she has a good heart...she's quite the challenge. She brings out the CP 6 in me sometimes . Her teenage years are going to be awesome /dry. My husband is also an 8 or a 3.

Remember, I'm stating when people are unhealthy.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

> Idk about Fours. I don't know one in person to get inside their heads. I'm sure they can hold a grudge, but uncertain how involved with the group they can be to be similar to a 2 in playing the drama game. Violence, I've never taken this type as violence-friendly, but don't know.


Fantasize about revenge, but rarely do more snark at (or badmouth) an enemy and rejoice when some fitting bad event befalls the enemy.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

wisdom said:


> Fantasize about revenge, but rarely do more snark at (or badmouth) an enemy and rejoice when some fitting bad event befalls the enemy.


I disagree, at my darkest I completely destroyed peoples self-esteem when I was younger. I participated in emotional blackmail, I demoralized people, I used aggression to intimidate and I made people hate themselves. I'm not proud of it, but I would be remiss if I didn't recognize that when I was in pain I did those things to other people. *I hate* that I did those things but I recognize that I did them, and I have to take responsibility for them. So yeah I would say a 4 can make you feel horrible emotionally, and really hurt you and go for the throat to make others feel as vulnerable as they themselves feel. They do disintegrate to unhealthy 2's when under stress, after all.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, I have bullied and used emotional blackmail in the past, but it was hardly for revenge.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

leadintea said:


> I can honestly see every single type being extremely vengeful in some way. I'll just go with 8w7, though. The few I know seem to revel in petty things like that.


what does a vengeful 9 look like? I can't picture a 9 being very vengeful about anything.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> what does a vengeful 9 look like? I can't picture a 9 being very vengeful about anything.


By bottling up all the wrongdoings done to them (especially if it's a recurring one) and taking vengeance in a passive aggressive way. I've only seen it happen once and it was between my 9w8 brother and I.


----------



## Calisai (Jun 24, 2012)

Wake said:


> 5s probably find logic to let stuff go, and move on.


99.99% of the time you're right. Be wary of that .01% though... trap a 5 with no way to escape (physically and logically) and you will see an explosion of rage that will baffle you. (it's happened once a decade or so with me)

Btw, passive aggressiveness combined with patience, observation and an extremely logical mind can play out in a nasty yet subtle way.

I think any of the types can be vengeful, they just put their own type spin on how they do it and what it takes to get them there.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

9 can be vengeful in an explosive way.


----------

